# Tiêm filler là gì? Tiêm Filler làm đầy thái dương có tốt không?



## luuanh95 (31/7/19)

*1. Nâng mũi Hàn Quốc là gì?*
Nâng mũi hàn quốc là phương pháp phẫu thuật nâng mũi sử dụng chất liệu sụn nhân tạo có nguồn gốc Hàn Quốc. Quốc gia đứng đầu thế giới về ngành công nghiệp thẩm mỹ.
Phương pháp này có sự hỗ trợ của trang thiết bị hiện đại, bác sĩ chuyên khoa giỏi, gu thẩm mỹ cao, giàu kinh nghiệm đã đạt được những thành công mỹ mãn.





​*2. Những ưu điểm của nâng mũi Hàn Quốc so với phương pháp khác*
So với các phương pháp nâng, tạo hình mũi khác, nâng mũi bọc sụn Hàn Quốc có những ưu điểm vượt trội hơn hẳn:

- Định hình dáng mũi cao thanh tú theo tỷ lệ chuẩn ngay sau khi phẫu thuật.

- Mũi đẹp tự nhiên, quyến rũ với đường nét mềm mại từ sống mũi đến đầu mũi, cánh mũi.





​- Phẫu thuật không đau đớn, không để lại sẹo, ít sưng.
- Thời gian thực hiện nhanh chóng
- An toàn tuyệt đối, không dị ứng chất liệu, không bóng đỏ sống mũi, không thủng, lộ đầu mũi.
Cũng chính vì vậy mà phương pháp nâng mũi bằng sụn Hàn Quốc nhận được sự yêu thích và trở thành sự chọn lựa của nhiều người.

*3. Quy trình nâng mũi Hàn Quốc*





​
Toàn bộ quy trình nâng mũi Hàn Quốc được bác sĩ thực hiện trong phòng phẫu thuật bảo đảm vô trùng tuyệt đối theo từng bước cụ thể như sau:

Bước 1: Bác sĩ thăm khám, kiểm tra tình trạng mũi (bị tẹt, hếch, ngắn…). Đồng thời tư vấn quá trình thực hiện, ổn định tâm lý khách hàng.

Bước 2: Vệ sinh, làm sạch vùng mũi. Đo vẽ kích thước theo tỷ lệ phù hợp với nhu cầu và khuôn mặt của khách hàng. Gây tê.

Bước 3: Bác sĩ sử dụng dụng cụ chuyên dụng đưa chất liệu sụn Hàn Quốc xuống bên dưới khoang mũi và tạo hình dáng mũi.

Bước 4: Dùng chỉ thẩm mỹ khâu lại vết thương và hướng dẫn chế độ chăm sóc sau phẫu thuật khoa học bảo đảm an toàn, hiệu quả





​
*4.  Sau phẫu thuật nâng mũi Hàn Quốc cần lưu ý những gì?*
Nhằm mục đích bảo đảm an toàn và hiệu quả phương pháp nâng mũi Hàn Quốc, chuyên gia cũng như bác sĩ sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn thực hiện chế độ chăm sóc khoa học như dưới đây:

Thay băng trong vòng 12 – 24h.

Vệ sinh sạch sẽ, thường xuyên vết thương.

Chườm lạnh trực tiếp, nhẹ nhàng tại vùng mũi.

Uống thuốc đúng loại, liều lượng và thời gian theo đơn bác sĩ kê.

Tuyệt đối không tác động lực, va chạm vào vùng mũi.

Tăng cường thực phẩm giàu dưỡng chất, lành tính.

Tránh xa các chất kích thích, thực phẩm có khả năng kích ứng, gây hại cho vết thương


----------

